

The Double Opt-In Introduction by Fred Wilson  - stakent
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/the-double-optin-introduction.html

======
arihelgason
Less efficient. Sending the intro and letting recipients ignore it is much
quicker, instead of going through those 3 steps (compose two emails, wait for
responses, compose introduction).

~~~
sharpn
That's true, but it ignores the loss of reputation you get if either recipient
considers the intro spammy. And I wouldn't give my email address to anyone I
thought would not have the courtesy to ask me before sharing it.

~~~
arihelgason
True, it's a question of trust. Also depends on how well you know the person
in question, and how confident you are that the intro would be worthwhile.

------
felipe
It seems to me that a VC would want to _increase_ the number of connections
one could possibly make, and not limit it...

~~~
dstorrs
Not really. Anyone with money and a willingness to invest doesn't have trouble
making connections. Their problem is making the _right_ connections. Having a
small but high-quality network is far more valuable to them than having a
large network of people who waste their time and resources.

~~~
felipe
Right, but how can one decide whether or not a connection is worth before
actually meeting the person? Unless he has a crystal ball, he could be losing
investment opportunities with this kind of attitude.

And it is not _his_ money. He is being paid (well paid) to scout new deals. He
is not wasting his time, he is just doing his job.

------
mhb
Also, I hate it when people don't use their turn signals.

